# Opportunity



## abraxas (Jan 3, 2009)

Go forth, the cruel world awaits thee.


----------



## impressme (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like the photo however I'm not sure what the starlight is for or what the light is shining on. I feel like its drawing my eye to something that doesn't need attention.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool shot.  I feel photo envy.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 3, 2009)

Really cool shot!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## asherexplore (Jan 3, 2009)

i really like


----------



## abraxas (Jan 3, 2009)

Fox Paw said:


> Very cool shot.  I feel photo envy.



Thank you.  That'd be an interesting demon.  Mine have to do with everything else I touch sucking.



Artograph said:


> Really cool shot!



Thanks.



stsinner said:


> Wow.



Thank you.  A really good day out.



asherexplore said:


> i really like



Thank you.



impressme said:


> I really like the photo however I'm not sure what the starlight is for or what the light is shining on. I feel like its drawing my eye to something that doesn't need attention.



The sparkly or starburst is a glimpse of the opportunity that may exist or ellude one.  We have to find our way through the thorns and snags in order to find out. Of course, the ~safest~ choice may be to stay within shelter and never even try.

-
For all the trouble it took me to get into this room (the mesquite bush obscuring the doorway has long, spiked branches), I thought I wouldn't be able to get a decent shot.  I had given up and started to sort my way back out, when the sunlight coming through the crack worn between the door jam and the wall caught my attention--Opportunity.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this one.  There's not a thing wrong with this photo.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 6, 2009)

I love this shot! It's like a dream.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Wow.


 
you took the words right out of my mouth thats the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture.

Great Job!


----------



## Rmac (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't see a thing wrong with this, other than I did not take it. Beautiful.

Mac,


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 6, 2009)

abraxas said:


> The sparkly or starburst is a glimpse of the opportunity that may exist or ellude one. We have to find our way through the thorns and snags in order to find out. Of course, the ~safest~ choice may be to stay within shelter and never even try.
> 
> -
> For all the trouble it took me to get into this room (the mesquite bush obscuring the doorway has long, spiked branches), I thought I wouldn't be able to get a decent shot. I had given up and started to sort my way back out, when the sunlight coming through the crack worn between the door jam and the wall caught my attention--Opportunity.


 

While I think your explaination is fantastic, I have to agree with impressme.  The photo is amazing and I find the starburst distracting.  Either way, to each his own.  It's a great photo.

-Nick


----------



## abraxas (Jan 6, 2009)

Fox Paw said:


> Just thought I'd bump this one.  There's not a thing wrong with this photo.



Thanks FP.  I'm fine with it also.  If it weren't for the starburst, there wouldn't have been a photo.  



MissMia said:


> I love this shot! It's like a dream.



Thank you.  I want to edge even more to the surreal in my work, so that's very much appreciated.



Atlas77 said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth thats the first thing i saw when i looked at the picture.
> 
> Great Job!



Thanks!



Rmac said:


> I can't see a thing wrong with this, other than I did not take it. Beautiful.
> 
> Mac,



  Thank you.




dtornabene1 said:


> While I think your explaination is fantastic, I have to agree with impressme.  The photo is amazing and I find the starburst distracting.  Either way, to each his own.  It's a great photo.
> 
> -Nick



My mentor disagrees with you, so there I am.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome shot! reminds me of beetlejuice!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 6, 2009)

third_shift|studios said:


> awesome shot! reminds me of beetlejuice!



Thank you.  I kind of understand the reference.  I think.  It's been a long while since I seen the movie.


----------



## atlas777 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful...its so dreamlike and other-worldly...


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice shot.  I think it was worth fighting for.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 26, 2009)

Fantastic shot. For it being as busy as it is out the door it really has a nice feeling. I am a fan of your work though.


----------



## zi-shuai (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the point of view


----------

